
Don't be Evil-ish? - wrburgess
https://www.ctothink.com/episodes/2018-04-03-16.html
======
wrburgess
Where do you draw the line on ethics? How do you take a stand when you want to
keep your job? This week, we discuss ethical behavior and the responsibility
people have regarding it.

